# TPMS Confusion



## denjen (Jul 26, 2012)

Joined: 09/12/2011 

View Profile





 Online 





Posted: 07/26/12 05:13pm 

Link  |  Quote  |  Edit  |  Print  |  Notify Moderator


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 I am thinking about buying a TPMS System for my coach. I want the external senders but do not know if it is worth the expense for the system at all. How many of you all have or think installing any type TPMS system is a good idea. If you think it is a good idea and don't have one, is there a reason other than price?

I have been RV'ing for 10 years with no problems and check my pressure before every daily departure in the morning.

Confused?


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I say stay with what you are doing, no machine can match what you are seeing and doing. I like you check mine each time just before we pull out. I f they are low I will inflate to to right PSI.


----------



## LEN (Jul 26, 2012)

Only been RVing now for 50years, they might be Ok but I stop every hour and stretch and walk around and check everything is OK. They might be OK but just another thing to go wrong, just don't feel I need it.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Jul 27, 2012)

I love the tire pressure sensing system on my pickup, but the sensors are internal.  I don't know how well the external sensors would fare, especially in the cold and wet up here.  I check my tire pressure about once a week, but I do a walk-around at each rest stop and hit all the tires with my tire thumper.  I also have a non-contact infared thermometer and check the tires with it.  Knock on wood - so far - so good.  No problems (yet).


----------



## vanole (Jul 27, 2012)

I know they make internal mounted sensor systems and external mounted sensors.  I have the external sensors on my coach (Doran RV360).  Works fine and have not had an issue with it.  I have 12 sensors covers the coach and Toad.

The internal mounted system of course is much more expensive and will give you a real tire temp vice the purported tire temps that most of the external mounted systems on the market say they they provide.  Like akjimmy above I carry along an ir thermometer (harbor freight special) and check tire temp at each rest stop.

Me personally I don't care how much walking around you do or if you have a calibrated club you cannot observe say a loss 6 psi in tire pressure.  The instaneous/continous readout going down the road may be your first indication you have a problem.  I view the system as a peace of mind.  I like Hollis and Len still do a walkaround at each stop (habit and good practice).  

I'm not sure of the other systems the Doran variant has multiple mounting options and you can either run it out of one of your 12v plugs or hardwire it which is the recommended method of installation.

Doran does recommend metal valve stems not sure of the others.


----------

